

What if I want to build a device to run Android? - Readmore

I'm really interested in slate tablet style computers and I'm looking into building a prototype of one this summer. I think it would be cool if it could run Android and leverage all of the apps people are writing for that but I can't find any info about what hardware to use. Can someone in a garage build an Android capable device? Is it really an "Open Handset Alliance" if the only people who can build the handsets are established phone makers?<p>Anyone have any info on this?
======
josefresco
Does this help?
[http://www.anddev.org/first_android_hardware_development_boa...](http://www.anddev.org/first_android_hardware_development_board_available-t981.html)

~~~
Readmore
Very nice find, Thanks!

------
eugenejen
<http://www.coolsmartphone.com/news3968.html> shows a demo to run android on
an Windows mobile phone.

I thought about the possibility to run Android OS on embedded devices. One
reason is that I just like the SDK. But I know it will takes time to add own
device driver and customized apis for my customized device.

------
wmf
Android _will_ be open _after_ they release the source. Right now the hype has
gotten a little ahead of reality.

------
eugenejen
I later found this. <http://www.linuxdevices.com/news/NS4262102607.html>

I guess google with "android hardware development board" will get a lot of
info.

------
jmarinez
Start by taking a look at the hardware that is/will be supported. If I
remember correctly, Texas Instruments has an ARM based development board that
runs Android.

------
Readmore
Mobiln looks pretty interesting as well. <http://www.moblin.org/>

Built on Intel's Atom platform

------
kashif
If you are, then you must investigate www.openmoko.com

Its an open-source linux based operating system - I think.

------
krschultz
Look at buglabs.net too, there are a few threads in the their forums about
Android

------
ivrokv
I suggest you read up and let us know.

